# dress code for women



## eliberry (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi guys, im about to move in less than a month to dubai; ive never been to a muslim country before, can you please tell me more about the dress code and so on; im kind of nervous about moving there but really excited.

thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The dress code varies by whether you are on a beach, walking the streets or in a mall.

This isnt Saudi Arabia.

Have you tried Google as there's plenty of advice there?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically use your common sense. Dress appropriately for the place and situation. Anything government office wise, everyone is required to dress modestly. Beaches - appropriate swimwear, swim suits, bikinis. Normally clothing is absolutely fine, just dress more modestly during Ramadan.

You should see what people wear on nights out! Literally butts and chests hanging out!

You'll be fine.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

To OP,

Dress Modestly means your shoulders and knees should be covered. Almost every mall entrance has this stated when it comes to dressing sense.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Basically use your common sense. Dress appropriately for the place and situation. Anything government office wise, everyone is required to dress modestly. Beaches - appropriate swimwear, swim suits, bikinis. Normally clothing is absolutely fine, just dress more modestly during Ramadan.
> 
> You should see what people wear on nights out! Literally butts and chests hanging out!
> 
> You'll be fine.


The beaches are thong and scrunchbum bikini central


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunder said:


> To OP,
> 
> Dress Modestly means your shoulders and knees should be covered. Almost every mall entrance has this stated when it comes to dressing sense.


How many times have we seen those signs ignored! 

I remember my first Ramadan here after a long absence, I thought it best to wear jeans instead of shorts going to the mall (it was mid-summer). I think I was the only one in long pants that day.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunder said:


> To OP,
> 
> Dress Modestly means your shoulders and knees should be covered. Almost every mall entrance has this stated when it comes to dressing sense.


This is the best advice in my opinion. Bare arms are fine, and bare legs below the knee - no problem. As others have said, you won't get in any trouble for wearing more revealing clothing but it's a matter of respect for the culture. Wear whatever you normally would on the beach but cover up if you cross the street for a bite to eat for example.

People tend to push the dress code a little more on nights out clubbing etc. but in general if you're doing that you will be getting in and out of a taxi and straight into the club where almost the opposite rules apply - national dress and head scarfs tend to not be allowed as the premises can't be seen to be facilitating Muslims drinking. 

Basically, just take a conservative approach when you arrive and you'll avoid those piercing glares from local women! You'll figure out the rest in no time.


----------



## bigboss10 (Jan 31, 2018)

eliberry said:


> Hi guys, im about to move in less than a month to dubai; ive never been to a muslim country before, can you please tell me more about the dress code and so on; im kind of nervous about moving there but really excited.
> 
> thanks


Hi, 

Dubai is pretty chilled out when it comes to clothing. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

One rule of thumb for women, is always carry a pashmina. Easy to throw over the shoulders or wrap around if need be.


----------



## madikhnoor (Apr 2, 2018)

you don't need to worry. You can wear any dressing which you like in dubai. there is no restriction. but better to dress up well and in decent way.


----------



## macs30 (May 6, 2018)

just remember that if for any reason you need to go to Sharjah, everything changes


----------



## Hya (Apr 25, 2018)

eliberry said:


> Hi guys, im about to move in less than a month to dubai; ive never been to a muslim country before, can you please tell me more about the dress code and so on; im kind of nervous about moving there but really excited.
> 
> thanks


Hi Eliberry,

Just noticed your query and hence thought of sharing this tip with you. I am also an expat, before coming to Dubai I had the impression that Dubai had western style of culture. But after reading some good articles on Google I understood how Dubai balance both the cultures. Hats off! (Sorry can't insert those links of those article due to policy issues. Just search on Google for travelwithbender dresscodes and you will find it)


----------

